# Ich brauche Buchempfehlung über JSP und Servlet



## sahra (21. Dez 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss auf der Uni auf einem Projekt arbeuten und brauche ich dafür JSP und Servlet. Ich habe Tutorien angeschaut und es wird nur HalloWorld behandelt.
Kann mir jemand ein Buch empfehlen, wo wirklich ein Projekt behandelt wird, damit ich schritt für schritt lerne wie das Projekt aufgebaut wird.

Ich wurde mich sehr freuen Sahra


----------



## Marcinek (21. Dez 2011)

W3L-Bücher: JavaServer Pages, 2. Auflage - W3L-Akademie


----------



## Final_Striker (21. Dez 2011)

Hier auf der Seite findest du ein Paar kostenlose E-Books und viele Tutorials.
J2EE Books by Marty Hall


----------

